# mathematik frage



## Tobias K. (6. Juni 2002)

ich weiss das das hier nicht umbedingt das richtige forum für eine mathe frage ist aber
1. gibt es hier kein mathe forum
2. kennen sich die meisten programmierer einigermaßen mit mathe aus!

also wenn ich z.b. von einer negativen zahl die wurzel nehme ist das mit reellen zahlen nicht möglich sondern nur mit imagineren zahlen!!
wie macht man sowas und wie sieht sowas aus??

mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## | Kab00m | (6. Juni 2002)

*Komplexe Zahlen*

Jo, also, wenn man aus negativen zahlen wurzeln ziehen will, muss man den Wertebereich auf die komplexen Zahlen ausdehnen.

So, meine kleine, chaotische Erklärung:
(nein, nicht das ich sowas aus dem Kopf wüsste, ich habs aus einer meiner Textfiles 




> Die imaginäre Einheit i lässt sich als Wurzel aus -1 auffassen, denn i² = -1.
> 
> Daraus folgt die einfache, aber häufig gebrauchte Gleichung
> i * (-i) = 1 und damit 1/i = -i.
> ...



Ich hoffe es hilft dir


----------

